Ask HN: What are your favorite text adventure games? - spiffytech
======
ChrisGranger
"It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a grue."

Zork is about the only one I have clear memories of, though I had a few others
for the VIC-20 and Commodore 64.

------
jansan
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. It's the only one that I was able to finish.

Spoiler alert: Show tea and no tea to door.

------
consultutah
The Pawn and Guild of Thieves

